# CES '08 - Sony - 11" OLED TV



## Lenny (Jan 7, 2008)

First of all - Tech forum? Please?  There have been quite a few threads recently that don't quite fit into Gaming, but have had to be posted in Gaming because of the lack of a Tech forum.

And now for the post.

---

We've all heard of HDTV's, yes? LCD and Plasma.

There's a new one on the market, and it's been developed by Sony - the OLED TV (the model is the *Drive XEL-1 OLED TV*). It isn't HD (too small a resolution - 960 x 540), but it's probably got the best picture in the world.

The OLED display (*O*rganic *L*ight *E*mitting *D*iode) has a contrast ratio of 1,000,000:1 - the closest HDTVs are Pioneer's Project Kuro Elite plasmas, which are _only_ 20,000:1.

The 11" model of the OLED has just gone on sale (December 1st 2007 in Japan), and will set you back $1700. So what's so special about it other than the contrast ratio?

3mm.

The OLED display is 3mm thick.

Sony are currently prototyping a 27" model at CES '08, which I think may be available in the second half of the year.

Piccytures:






















The stand beneath the OLED panel houses a terrestrial digital tuner, a pair of 1-watt speakers, and inputs for HDMI, USB, and Ethernet.

IGN: Sony Drive XEL-1 OLED TV Gets Officialhttp://uk.gear.ign.com/articles/824/824128p1.html


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 7, 2008)

Lenny said:


> First of all - Tech forum? Please?  There have been quite a few threads recently that don't quite fit into Gaming, but have had to be posted in Gaming because of the lack of a Tech forum.




Sounds like a good idea to me.  I'll bring it up with Brian to see what he thinks.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 8, 2008)

£850 is a lot of money, I have to agree, but look at that thing. It is a beautiful work of art


----------



## Green (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it looks quite ugly. What's the point of having a really thin screen setup, then whacking a deep base at the bottom?

Course, the main thing is the picture quality. You'd have to actually see one in action before deciding whether it was any good or not.


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, very nice. I'd never be able to afford it, but it's nice all the same. 


And we _definitely_ need a computery forum! Either that, or we convert this into one for all techy things.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 8, 2008)

Green said:


> I think it looks quite ugly. What's the point of having a really thin screen setup, then whacking a deep base at the bottom?
> 
> Course, the main thing is the picture quality. You'd have to actually see one in action before deciding whether it was any good or not.


 
I think it's a pretty little thing. I even got my ruler out earlier to see if I could find something that's 3mm.  The closest single object I could find was the width of the connector part of a USB pen - 5mm. Two five pence pieces out together, one on top of the other, is 3mm.

Here's one video of an OLED display being bent:

[YOUTUBE]1buy3N_Fvsg[/YOUTUBE]

Look at the quality of the picture there. For something so small, when it's being bent like that, it's amazing!

On the next one, go to 45 seconds to see the TV in question, and then 53 seconds to see the quality of the picture:





 
The 27" TV (10mm thick) shown just over the one minute mark does 1080p. Currently, 1080p HDTVs start at around 40".

To see the real quality of the OLED (I think it's the 27") go to 1" 35' and watch. You'll be stunned.

This video is from CEATEC in Japan last year, again displaying the quality of the picture:





 
I don't need to tell anyone that things seen in real life always look better than something that's been recorded, do I? And just look at the quality of the picture _when it's been recorded by a video camera_.

Convinced yet? 

I can find you more videos and some photos, if you want? 

---

As for the thing at the bottom... how else are you going to connect a wire to something that's 3mm thick? 

Saying that, though, at CES '08, a company has been demonstrating wireless connection for TVs, and another has demonstrated wireless audio and video.


----------

